# Low sex drive on Wellbutrin why???



## newboki (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys. Since i started taking wellbutrin xl 150 mg 4 weeks ago i have low sex drive (libido). Why is that because i have heard that wellbutrin boosts sex drive.

The medication that i was using before my low sex drive started are:

serequel xr
lexapro 
propanalol
lithium
On these 4 meds i din't have low sex drive but when i added wellbutrin to this combo my low sex drive started why is that???


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

With drugs individual results will vary greatly. I must say your response to Wellbutrin is indeed most unusual. I can't recall seeing anyone else blame it for negative sexual effects. After all, this is the drug that is commonly added to SSRIs to counter the sexual problems they're infamous for. I tried Wellbutrin a year ago. The only effect I noticed was an appetite suppresant effect, but that's all. I went up to 450 mg and stopped after trying it for about 80 days due to lack of response.

Lexapro can certainly mess with sex drive as I know from when I tried it back in 2003. I've read propanalol can cause sexual problems as well, though I've never taken that particular beta blocker. Though it doesn't seem the other drugs would be the issue as you said things were fine with them until the addition of Wellbutrin.

I have no explanation for this oddity.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Apparently 300 mg is the threshold dose of wellbutrin for it to have appreciable pro sexual effects and more notably to offset SSRI- induced sexual dysfunction, perhaps you need to increase your dosage.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

jim_morrison said:


> Apparently 300 mg is the threshold dose of wellbutrin for it to have appreciable pro sexual effects and more notably to offset SSRI- induced sexual dysfunction, perhaps you need to increase your dosage.


The odd thing is that he (or she) didn't have this problem until they started Wellbutrin.

They apparently were taking these other meds without libido loss until taking a drug that would be expected to potentially help (and certainly not hurt) sex drive.

Though I'd agree with changing the dose and seeing what happens.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah med response and libido is weird like that, for example lexparo completly killed my libido (as expected), but effexor XR at 75 mg (which is a presumed serotonin selective dose) increases my libido.


----------

